# What To Charge For Comb Honey



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

So, how much is cut comb worth this year? All white, lots of Basswood. Extracted went up significantly this year. How much do I increase the price for comb, in quantities of 50-100 cases?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Making Comb Honey Is A Good Deal*

After seeing the price of extracted go up so much, and talking with my customers, I've decided to charge $4/cut. They're happy, and I'm happy. 

If you're in an area that has flows that will yield good comb honey, you should consider it. At $4/cut, a super will gross $160.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

last year I got $7.50 for a 4x4 clam shell of cut comb honey. Produced about 75lbs Sold out quick. I didnt produce any this year but wish I had of


----------



## michituck (Nov 21, 2007)

It sold for $5.25 here last year and I've already seen it as high as $9.00 for a 4x4 clamshell this year.
I won't ask that for it but others are.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Comb honey prices*

I sell 4x4 clam shell boxes for $6.50 and put enough liquid in to make a pound box.I don!t sell alot of it,some people don!t know what it is?I sell at farmers market and from my home.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*Where do you store your comb honey?*

When you take comb honey to sell at the farmer's market, what do you do with it? Do you keep it in a cooler? last year I had some melt on me, so I stopped bringing them.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*comb honey sales*

My stand is under a pavilion,I don!t get direct sun.It was in the 90s a couple of weeks but I didn!t have any trouble.I put two 12oz and two 16oz clamshell boxes in front of my display,and yes I keep the rest in my cooler.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got some beautiful alfalfa comb honey right now that I'm selling for 50 cents an ounce, yes, I weighed it because some of my 4x4 cuts are 10 ounces and they climb from there up to 18 ounces!

I figure at 50 cents an ounce (which around here is wholesale prices) I get $8 a pound, and extracted honey I sell for $4 a pound, so seemed like a reasonable price to me. However, this is not my source of income, just income from my hobby to help it pay for itself.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I sell extracted honey for six a pound. Twelve ounce comb for 7.50 and one pound comb for ten. It is enough of a novelty item it all sells.


----------



## Jerry J (Jan 12, 2004)

*Comb honey prices*

Mike, are you selling it for resale? 12 to 15 ozs $6.00, 15 ozs and above $7.00.This price is at my back door. I do deliver honey around town here when going their direction, lots of repeat business. Folks really started buying when I explained that comb honey could be frozen until needed.Lots of familys place an order for 6 to 12 squares as soon as I cut it. Had a good year with the basswoods myself. Went to Midium frames with starter strips this year and have the same frames back on for dark comb honey as the golden rod is just starting here in my area. Jerry Kern


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jerry J said:


> Mike, are you selling it for resale? 12 to 15 ozs $6.00, 15 ozs and above $7.00.This price is at my back door.


No, just wholesale to other beekeepers who put their label on it.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I had some carry over from last year and sold it to another Beek for 3.50 ( 4x4 ). I bought an extra freezer to keep it in. I generally sell it for 6.00 retail. I keep it in a cooler at the flea market. This year I split many of my strong hives so didnt make any early comb but will have some later comb. I have a friend who gets some buckwheat comb...lucky ...Considering the prices I think 4.00 per cut is a decent price to a reseller. Are you using the 4x4 plastic boxes? They are about .85 each. Kelly`s clam shell seems to be a good deal....Rick


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

RAlex said:


> Are you using the 4x4 plastic boxes? They are about .85 each. Kelly`s clam shell seems to be a good deal....Rick


I buy them by the pallet, and they're down in the mid $.60s


----------



## doncrim (Oct 13, 2008)

*cost of comb honey*

i am selling to friends at $10 quart with two pieces of comb. next year i am going up.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*what to charge for comb honey*

I!m sold out and have orders for next year.I sold small mouth quarts with 2 chunks of honey from top to bottom of the jar,for $14.00, pints for $8.00, (46oz.)Clamshell 12oz box for $4.00 and 16oz.box for $6.00.I didn!t sell this much comb honey last but seems like everyone wants it this year:scratch:I!ll try to produce more next year.


----------

